# Help with Schengen Visa Rejection



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I am Pakistani national and unfortunately I failed in US visit visa application as well as for Schengen Visa. 

Both countries ( Netherlands and USA) told me that they doubt that I will return back.

I plan to apply again and attach following documents to endorse my application. Some friend also told me that a person of my name and nationality has been convicted in crimes and that might be affecting my application.

I plan to reapply and attach following additional documents in Schenegen visa to enhance their trust on me. Please advise if there is any thing that can help me Schengen visa.

Thanks.

1. Attach Letter of purpose to explain my purpose of visit
2. Wife visa to show ties with UAE
3. Highlight salary in my bank statement
4. Tenacy contract
5. Electricity Bill 
6. Police certificates from my home country and country of nationality ( I have old ones and I will attach them).

Please advise if any one has any thoughts?

Will applying to other embassies in Europe will help?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In what country are you applying for a Schengen visa? It may make a difference, because there is no European wide "Schengen visa" - - you apply for a Schengen visa for one specific Schengen area country, normally the first country you will be arriving in, and that will permit you to travel within the Schengen area for up to 90 days.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind guidance.

I applied to The Netherlands. I want to go to The Netherlands for enjoy. Will it affect probability of visa success if I re-apply to some other country? Like Spain etc?

I can enter Spain and then travel to any other country.

Please guide.

Please also advise if there is any other thing that can help me enhance my chances?

Thanks again for the guidance.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Schengen visa is a tourist visa and as such is limited to no more than 90 days. You need to be able to demonstrate your status as a "tourist" - and in that sense it helps to have a definite itinerary or some sort of plan for where and how you are going to spend your time. But in general, you should be applying to the country where you plan on starting your vacation. It might help to get a letter from your employer outlining your vacation leave and assuring them that they expect you to return to your job on a particular date.


----------

